# Anyone doing any spearing Mar 13 or 14?



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

So, barring lost luggage or not finding a house or something beyond my control, I would like to get the speargun wet that weekend. If no one is going out I was just going to hit up the old pier. 

1) How do find it without a GPS? I saw someone had posted that you walk out from some building but I can't find that post.

2) How deep is it?

If anyone else is going out on a short (and shallow) freediving trip, let me know. Depending on the size of my bag that's on it's way I may or may not have my scuba stuff with me.


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

well if you go to the old peir id be glad to meet up with you

tanner


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

> *Mr. Bostin (2/4/2010)*well if you go to the old peir id be glad to meet up with you
> 
> 
> 
> tanner




Yeah, I am thinking it would be a good warm up round. Do you have info on it? Depth, etc. Any good fish that you have seen on there?


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

no i dont have the numbers on it but i have heard that it is a cool dive, i dont think this weather is ever going to stop. the bays have looked likecrap all winter.

tanner


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Noone can predict the weather that far in advance. But remember the old saying "the Ides of March" It will be windy mosty likely. If the water is somewhat clear go to Fort Pikins for a nice shore dive. (No spearfishing there).


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

its straight out from the flagpole next to the lifeguard building...and inline with the seventeenth set of pilings


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

high tide its no more than 20 ft...and the week youre planning on going it should be loaded with sheepshead...if someone hasnt gotten to em first


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

> *cmauldwin (2/12/2010)*its straight out from the flagpole next to the lifeguard building...and inline with the seventeenth set of pilings


Perfect, just what I was looking for. 

So what gives down there? I just got my new Riffe in and have been pouring over Terry Mass' book, about to jump out of my skin if I don't get in the water soon, and this morning I hear on NPR that you guys got SNOW last night? We don't even have snow on the ground here right now. Ya'll need to turn on the heat before I get down there!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey AK...send me a PM....hopefully the weather coopaerates and we can get out that saturday. Sunday is the PFF spring fish fry, you don't wanna miss that! Plus, I been getting back to bible studies on Sundays, so my I try not to schedule diving ont sundays...which is hard.



We'll get out there and if this is your first gulf dive spearfishin...yo will have a blast! We got a heater on the boat, and a grill too....some grilled fish in between dives rocks!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

CLAY-DOH baby!!!

I have been searching for a BCD, something better than my starter BCD. Ive seen you guys work, your set ups and what might work for me. So I have set off to find me a Hog Harness, BPSS, and Donut set up. Problem withthis is I have never even put one on my virgin shoulders. Im understanding bouyancy more and more with each dive and article I read. My buddies I dive with on the rivers told me to try something else, and they werent sure if I would like a harness set up, Im guessing they had never used one either. So..... This week I found something....

Looking at initial cost in the harness setup and me wanting a speargun.... I found a Zeagle Ranger. On Scubaboard there was a listingin the classifieds for a Zeagle, listed at $500.00...... well when I found it he has already dropped it and dropped it down to 250.00 shipped TYD. So I contacted and called the guy. He said it has only been dove 5 times... and today it arrived at my house and I can assure you it hasnt been dove 6 times! Its brand new! Toss in a Strobe/Light and a dive knife. I am tickle pink like Josh Gays tanks! I just upgraded!

Steve


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If the weather is nice, I can get someone out probably around that time. My gills are dried out beyond belief. I have not dove near what I have wanted to this winter. About the only thing we can spear right now is Mangrove, AJ, and a few others. But there is plenty to shoot.

Shoot me a PM and keep in touch. We can see what we can do around that time. I need to dive as much as possible till I am out of here in May.

Steve, you will like that Zeagle Ranger. It has all kinds of hooks and pockets to put things. I dive a Zeagle BC and I am rough on it. But it holds up very nice.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds good. I should have a fair amount of downtime until classes start or until the baby arrives, which ever comes first.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

AK, Watch out for that Clay-doh guy, his training was a little drifty to say the least. :moon



But seriously, if the Ides are cooperating, it should be a good weekend. I have a trip building that weekend if you are interested. PM me if you are and I will give you the details. Maybe you will bring some of that nice weather with you. It was a beautiful, but windy, weekend but the temp is dropping again. 



Watch out for Clay-doh though :banghead:nonono:shedevil You will never be right again



Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I appreciate all the invites. I am up for getting out with anyone I can while the getting is good. Cabin fever is setting in pretty good up here and I am ready to get out and do something. With school coming and a baby on the way I have a feeling that this summer is going to be pretty slow fishing wise.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

dkDiver was my instructor...so any and all stupid actions I commit are a dirtect result of his training methods....:moon



We are sstill on that weekend if you want coastie...got the motors all sweetened up with new electrnics (again after finding out what we did wrong), new water pumps, impellers, and soon to be rebuilt props and shafts! They are already pulled, should be back in in a week or less. (Thats another story i another post)


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I am definately still down.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And dont forget if you arent doin anything sunday afternoon is the PFF spring fish fry. If we do good we'll have some fish to bring and throw on the grill


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/16/2010)*dkDiver was my instructor...so any and all stupid actions I commit are a dirtect result of his training methods....:moon
> 
> We are sstill on that weekend if you want coastie...got the motors all sweetened up with new electrnics (again after finding out what we did wrong), new water pumps, impellers, and soon to be rebuilt props and shafts! They are already pulled, should be back in in a week or less. (Thats another story i another post)


Something else will break. :doh But I am saying that in the terms of the saying "Break a leg". You know for good luck and I hope everything goes well type of thing. Lord knows, you two goofball captains need it. Hey Clay, Friday is looking good. I might try and get out for an afternoon dive or two if I can. Got to brush the leaves out of the boat and the dust off my gear. It's been too long.

Just be forwarned Coastie. Be prepared for an all day event of wondering what the hell did I get myself into type of thing if you head out with Clay. :letsdrink Good guy to dive with though. I was with him the first time I had a speargun in my hand. So I guess I have to give him some credit.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, be prepared for an all day event, but also be prepared for a heated ride at a stuffy 90 degrees inside, with 360 degree view thru the all glass cabin, 32 foot of rock solid hull to handle any waves, and a cooler full of adult beverages to make the end of the day that much more fun! Both motors are running like champs.

This is the ultimate winter time diving comfort boat.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you'll be hard pressed to get me whining. Our last spearing trip of the year here was 4 big dudes over loaded into a small aluminum skiff heading 40 miles away through Alaskan waters to a river swollen by tons of extra rain this summer. Passed by 4 brown bears to climb to the top of the three tiered waterfall. Spent the next 6 hours in the water trying to spear sockeyes while not getting washed over the falls. Ended up getting 44 fish between two of us in the water and two on land cleaning the catch. Then had to swim out to the middle of this river to catch the two bags of salmon thrown over the falls b/c it was too heavy to walk down the cliff. Then had to float the bags (akabear bait)along with the two of us in wetsuits down the rest of the 1/4 mile of river to make it to the skiff then motor the 40 miles back home. Sitting in a 32 foot heated boat with a cabinall day sounds down right comfy!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now thats some hardcore spearin!!!!! :bowdown



We watch for sharks...you gotta watch for bears. New level of spearing!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *AKCoastie (2/16/2010)*I think you'll be hard pressed to get me whining. Our last spearing trip of the year here was 4 big dudes over loaded into a small aluminum skiff heading 40 miles away through Alaskan waters to a river swollen by tons of extra rain this summer. Passed by 4 brown bears to climb to the top of the three tiered waterfall. Spent the next 6 hours in the water trying to spear sockeyes while not getting washed over the falls. Ended up getting 44 fish between two of us in the water and two on land cleaning the catch. Then had to swim out to the middle of this river to catch the two bags of salmon thrown over the falls b/c it was too heavy to walk down the cliff. Then had to float the bags (akabear bait)along with the two of us in wetsuits down the rest of the 1/4 mile of river to make it to the skiff then motor the 40 miles bake home. Sitting in a 32 foot heated boat with a cabinall day sounds down right comfy!


I think we just played the game of "You Win". :letsdrink

Great story about something I would rather not do in my lifetime. That's even a little more hardcore thanI could ever be about the sport.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

No way. Goes with the territory up here. Got to go big if you want to do any spearing. We live in a really small little area of cabins way out the road where everyone knows each other. Another buddy in the CG lives next to me. He came up laughing his ass off one day after we had moved in. Apparently he was down drinking with some neighbors. As they were bsing, one of them asked if they had "seen that crazy asshole that has been walking through the snow to the beach in a wetsuit with a speargun". You got to do what you got to do up here and after being stuck in doors through April you will do almost anything to get out and about. Bears aren't that bad, they are like big dogs. Now sharks on the otherhand.....well none of you will want to be down current of me if I run into a big one. May catch a brown trout if you are.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Man, I think you are going to have a great time. I think you may be our designated oyster diver if you are willing to go through the falls and the bears then you will be ready to go here.



I think sharks vs. bears will be a great conversation. I would rather deal with a shark any day but, I have never been to AK. We look forward to meeting you!



And actually, it was spearfisher and badboy69 who changed Clay-doh for the worse :hoppingmad :nonono :bowdown


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *dkdiver (2/16/2010)*And actually, it was spearfisher and badboy69 who changed Clay-doh for the worse :hoppingmad :nonono :bowdown




Dk and I are about the only two good influences Clay-Doh has. I'm always trying to keep him out of trouble and get him to the big fish


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Man I can't wait to get down there. Quick funny story. When I first got here everyone said you HAD to have a gun for the bears. I got a S&W to carry with us when we went out. We were told to do the whole "HEY BEAR" thing while walking through the woods when in bear country. Well my wife and I went on a hike on one of the trails around Mendenhall Glacier which is one of the most visited areas by tourist in Juneau. I brought my pistol more because I liked walking around with it in public than thinking I needed it for any bears. Half way through the hike, my wife was about 20-30 yards ahead of me with the dogs. From where she was she did not see the black bear with two cubs as she walked around a small turn. I, being the strong white hunter, started screaming at her to get back as I drew down on this bear while yelling with everything I got for it to "shoo". You would have thought I was a SWAT yelling at a house full of terrorists. This went on for about 3 minutes. Meanwhile the bear sat on it's butt eating grass looking at me like I was retarded. The cubs kept playing in the distance. After I realized Poo Bear wasn't going to eat me I put the gun back in the holster and just kind of checked her out. After she got done eating, she got up all nonchalant and waddled off. Not exactly cold hearted killers. I did have a brown bear charge me and steal my fish but even he wasn't being aggressive. Here is the one that stole the fish outside the forest service cabin we were staying at. He got WAY too close for comfort (specially since we were skinny dipping in the same stream a few hours earlier).



What's up with the oysters?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great story. I am still up in the air about bears and sharks.



There are some nice oyster beds in east bay here, when the rain lets them stay open. If you really want to dive you can dive for them but it is cold (for us). Because of the limits, it is just easier to get them at Maria's now, but it is a cold, dark dive.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

> *dkdiver (2/17/2010)*Great story. I am still up in the air about bears and sharks.
> 
> There are some nice oyster beds in east bay here, when the rain lets them stay open. If you really want to dive you can dive for them but it is cold (for us). Because of the limits, it is just easier to get them at Maria's now, but it is a cold, dark dive.


Sounds like fun. I freaking love oysters. We do at least 2 or 3 oyster roasts withthe folks in SC around Christmas time. My wife was hating me this yearsince she could only eat the cooked ones due to her being preggo. Load me up with some lemons and homemade cocktail sauce and I'll finish a bushel or raw ones by myself. :letsdrink


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

i was talking with a friend of mine who is a lifeguard on pcola beach and he said that they just implemented a new law where you cant spearfish on the pier rubble...he said that if youre caught then youre supposed to be ticketed...


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

> *cmauldwin (2/19/2010)*i was talking with a friend of mine who is a lifeguard on pcola beach and he said that they just implemented a new law where you cant spearfish on the pier rubble...he said that if youre caught then youre supposed to be ticketed...


That sucks. Anyone else heard about this?


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

i would try the old navarre pier if its still standing...not sure when they plan on knocking it down...does anyone know?


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

The Pensacola beach pier is farther out than 100 yards from the beach and the new pier right? I looked but couldn't find anything forbidding spearfishing except that rule.


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah last year i was on my way out there and the head lifeguard told me to leave, and because of that 100yd regulation i went to the sheriffs office which is right there and talked with the sheriff and he gave me the O.K., so i went and tried to get in the water again and i told the head lifeguard that the sheriff said it was legal...but the lg said that the pier rubble is located inside the designated public swimming area...shits retarded


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *cmauldwin (2/19/2010)*yeah last year i was on my way out there and the head lifeguard told me to leave, and because of that 100yd regulation i went to the sheriffs office which is right there and talked with the sheriff and he gave me the O.K., so i went and tried to get in the water again and i told the head lifeguard that the sheriff said it was legal...but the lg said that the pier rubble is located inside the designated public swimming area...shits retarded


All the lifeguard can do is call the FWC and the Sherrif. The rubble is 100 yards from the pier and from the public swimming beach. So if you get the OK from the FWC, then I would tell the ole life guard that thinks he has power to pound sand. I have swam out to that rubble, it's a long swim. 

And the law states that it has to be 100 yards from the swimming beach. NOT AREA. I take that to read, 100 yards off the beach. If it meets those standards and the FWC says they will not ticket you, I would let that lifeguard watch me swim out there. But just make sure. IF it is in fact illegal there, then just respect the regs.<P class=Body>You *may NOT *spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging) as described below:<UL class=Body><LI>Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possession of a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited.</LI><LI>*Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed.*</LI><LI>Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea ? except for the last 500 yards of a jetty that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline.</LI><LI>In Collier County and in Monroe County from Long Key north to the Dade County line.</LI><LI>For any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law (listed above).</LI><LI>In any body of water under the jurisdiction of the Environmental Protection, Recreation and Parks. (Possession of spearfishing equipment is prohibited in these areas, unless it is unloaded and properly stored.) </LI>[/list]


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

thats what i was thinkin...but im not the kind to start trouble, especially if im by myself...but im down for going out there and telling him whats up if i got someone to have my back


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

well i just got on google imaps and the pier rubble looks to be about exactly 100 yds form the pier...maybe about 5 feet less...so im still gonna plan on a sheephead murderfest sometime in march on it...and my lg friend doesnt know what hes talking about


----------

